# Aus Alt macht Neu.



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

Hab am Wochenende wieder mal gebastelt. Das Ausgangsmaterial - GT Outbound. 





Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, sind radikale Lösungen gefragt.


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

Das Zeug dick auftragen und ein paar Stunden einwirken lassen,





dann sehen die Teile so aus









Igitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

Dafür kann ich aber die Farbe leicht abreiben. 





Und 15 Minuten später.





Weiter geht's mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

Leider muss der Rahmen nochmal abgebeizt werden. Doppelt hält _bess_ ähh gar nicht mehr.





Jetzt kann das Rahmenset grundiert werden





und an der Sonne trocken









Die Dosenfarben sind bestellt...  Am nächsten WE gehts weiter.


----------



## Cyborg (11. Mai 2011)

Ein Leichtbaurad wird es wohl nicht werden.


----------



## LF-X (11. Mai 2011)

aber die Vorarbeiten sehen schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ein Leichtbaurad wird es wohl nicht werden.



Warum nicht? Vielleicht verbaue ich ausschließlich nur AX-L oder Schmolke Teile.  Ich habe die GT-Teile spaßeshalber auf die Waage gelegt. 

Rahmen 




Gabel




Kurbel inkl. Pedale und Lager




VR inkl. Reifen, Schlauch und Luft




HR inkl. Reifen, Kassete, Schlauch und Luft


----------



## chris5000 (11. Mai 2011)

Die 464 Gramm-Gabel nehme ich


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Mai 2011)

Warum wurden denn sie Steuersatzschalen nicht ausgebaut.


----------



## chris4711 (12. Mai 2011)

Ist der Nigrin Auto Rost Primer gut?
Das ist doch Rostumwandler u Grundierung in einem, oder?!...


----------



## Cyborg (12. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbaue ich ausschließlich nur AX-L oder Schmolke Teile.


Schlauchreifen in 20" für AX SRT wirst du wohl auch selbst bauen müssen. Das ganze Carbongedöns am Stahlrahmen aus den Neunziger(?)  Jahren geht nun wirklich nicht. Ist doch fast ein Klassiker. 

PS:  Ist das Speci 24" wirklich zu groß oder warum ein 20"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (12. Mai 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Schlauchreifen in 20" für AX SRT wirst du wohl auch selbst bauen müssen.


Tufos auf die richtige Länge zuschneiden und wieder zusammenkleben, das kriege ich schon mal hin. 



Cyborg schrieb:


> Ist das Speci 24" wirklich zu groß oder warum ein 20"?


Das Speci passt schon. Nur ein wenig zu teuer, um damit täglich in die Schule zu fahren. Ich wollte erst auch ein 20" und kein 24" kaufen, deswegen lagen bei mir noch viele Teile für ein 20 Zoller rum. Darum ein 20".



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Warum wurden denn sie Steuersatzschalen nicht ausgebaut.


Aus rein optischen Gründen. 



chris4711 schrieb:


> Ist der Nigrin Auto Rost Primer gut?
> Das ist doch Rostumwandler u Grundierung in einem, oder?!...


Probiere das Zeug auch erstes Mal. Laut Beschreibung auch ohne Vorbehandlung mit chemischen Rostumwandlern einsetzbar.


----------



## tuubaduur (13. Mai 2011)

geil, weiter so. freue mich auf den werdegang des bikes.

bei den kids sind es immer die augen, nicht das gewicht.


----------



## Diman (15. Mai 2011)

Die Farben sind noch gekommen und das Wetter war auch nicht so gut fürs Lackieren so habe ich nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht.

Sattel




Stütze (26,0)




Beide zusammen (die Stütze wurde gekürzt)




Forumsklassiker (135mm)


----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2011)

Die Farben sind da, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2011)

Die Lösung fürs "BB30 Problem" - ein Adapter von BMX (Fauber) auf BSA. Danke, _lekanteto_, für den Tipp.


----------



## Diman (21. Mai 2011)

Endlich geht es wieder voran.

Gabel Singal Weiß




Rahmen Singal Weiß




Mal sehen, ob heute noch die letzten Teile kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (21. Mai 2011)

Na sind alle Teile da?  Komplett weiß ist das nicht ein wenig zu langweilig?


----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, ein DHLer war gestern da.

XT Innelager





Gefällt dir grün besser?  Bleibt nur der Klarlack.

Rahmen Grün




Gabel Grün




Die große Dose (weiß) war übrigens nicht der Hit auch mit anderem Cap nicht. Lieber zwei 400ml Dosen nehmen.


----------



## lekanteto (22. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> XT Innelager


Von Token gibt es Innenlager mit Titanwelle. Damit könnte man 120g sparen.


----------



## t-age (22. Mai 2011)

Aloha,

wäre es möglich zu verraten, was das für ein Sattel ist?
Proportionen und Gewicht sehen ganz gut aus...

Danke,

LG t-age

PS: Tolles Projekt...immer schön wenn sich jemand in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft an solche Sachen ranmacht!


----------



## Cyborg (23. Mai 2011)

t-age schrieb:


> Tolles Projekt...immer schön wenn sich jemand in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft an solche Sachen ranmacht!



Aber Lackieren unter freiem Himmel ist doch eine riesige Umweltsauerei.


----------



## zaskar76 (23. Mai 2011)

Der Bocas Kindersattel Pro hat wohl knapp unter 250gramm bei günstigen 8Euro.


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2011)

t-age schrieb:


> Aloha,
> wäre es möglich zu verraten, was das für ein Sattel ist?
> Proportionen und Gewicht sehen ganz gut aus...


Point Kindersattel
Gewicht: 2*7*6 gr.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Aber Lackieren unter freiem Himmel ist doch eine riesige Umweltsauerei.


Atmest du nicht ganz zufällig ein Umweltgift CO2 aus?


----------



## Cyborg (25. Mai 2011)

Ich esse sogar Fleisch.


----------



## Diman (25. Mai 2011)

@_Cyborg _wer hätte das gedacht. LOL


Ich hatte leider nicht viel Zeit...


----------



## t-age (31. Mai 2011)

Danke, ich hatte auf der Waage 216 gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (9. Juni 2011)

Vorerst fertig.




Obligatorischer Hope Sticker


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Vorerst fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus und der neue Besitzer ist hoffentlich zufrieden


----------



## chris5000 (10. Juni 2011)

Album: Schulpanzer


----------



## Cyborg (10. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Wie ich sehe, hast du viele Speci Teile verbaut. Was wiegt das Rad denn?


----------



## Diman (10. Juni 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und der neue Besitzer ist hoffentlich zufrieden


Thx, der Besitzer ist zufrieden und kurbelt schon damit in die Schule. 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Album: Schulpanzer


 Bei dem Gewicht kann es nur Panzer sein.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Wie ich sehe, hast du viele Speci Teile verbaut. Was wiegt das Rad denn?


Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale und Bremsen sind aus dem Speci. Was es wiegt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich meine Waage kaputt gespielt habe. Mal sehen, ob ich noch eine Zugwaage irgendwo im Gartenhäuschen finde.


----------



## Diman (26. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wollen natürlich alle Freunde die neuen Farben. *grrr*


----------

